# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Besplatne projekcije filma Doula!

## Storma

Udruga RODA s partnerima organizira besplatne projekcije filma DOULA! u više od 10 gradova Hrvatske!

 četvrtak 19. rujna 2013.	
 BIOGRAD N/M Gradska knjižnica, Šetalište kneza Branimira 52, 18 sati
 DUBROVNIK, Razvojna agencija Grada Dubrovnika, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15, 18 sati
 NOVSKA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica "Ante Jagar", Trg dr. Franje Tuđmana 4, 18 sati
 OGULIN Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Bernardina Frankopana 7,	19 sati
 POREČ Mala sala Pučkog otvorenog učilišta, Narodni trg 1, 18 sati
 PRELOG, Knjižnica i čitaonica Grada Preloga, 	Glavna ulica 33, 18 sati
 PULA Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39, 18 sati
 ŠIBENIK, Gradska knjižnica "Juraj Šižgorić", Poljana maršala Tita 6, 18 sati
 VINKOVCI Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica Vinkovci, Gundulićeva 6, 19 sati
 VODICE Gradska knjižnica, Obala V. Nazora 4, 10 sati
 ZADAR Gradska knjižnica Zadar Stjepana Radića 11b , 18 sati
 ZAGREB (centar) Art-Kino Grič, Jurišićeva 6, 18 sati
 ZAGREB (Jelkovec) Knjižnica Jelkovec, V. Stahuljaka 3, 18 sati


 petak 20. rujna 2013.	
 VARAŽDIN Gradsko kino, Gajeva 1, 18.30 sati

 subota, 21. rujna 2013.
 KLANJEC Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica Antun Mihanović, Trg Antuna Mihanovića 2, 18 sati

----------


## Storma

Projekcije

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ISPRAVAK:

Pulska projekcija je u 17,30, a Dubrovačka je u PETAK ne četvrtak.

Vidimo se!

----------

